
Cross computer syncing for CS Students - shadesandcolour
http://caffeinatedhacker.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/cross-computer-syncing-for-cs-students/ 
======
shadesandcolour
Hi I wrote this post. I'm open to any suggestions on how to accomplish an
automatic fetch from a remote repository. Should I just check when the
computer wakes from sleep or can I use a hook to make it work?

